# OEMLOGO aendern bzw hinzufuegen



## MF (17. Februar 2002)

Hi,

Ich wollt grade mal abchecken ob ein paar meine hardware komponenten im konfliktstehen und habe "windos + pause" gedrückt also "system" geöffnet nun habe ich da in der registriekarte algemeines diesen hässlichen monitor gesehen in dem das windowslogo drin ist. Argh das sieht so hässlich aus und wollt es nun ändern. Habe ich mich also erkundigt und was gefunden man muss eine bmp datei erstelen mit den abmaßen 16x120 und 16farben und sie mus OEMLOGO.BMP heißen.
Gut alles kein problem habe sonein bild erstellt und nun ins C:\windows\systen\ gespeichert ... damit man noch zusätzlich text dazu stehen hat sollte man noch eine OEMINFO.INI anlegen mit folgendem inhalt:

[General]
Manufacture="blabla Blindtext blabla"
Model="blabla Blindtext blabla"

[Support Information]
Line1="blabla Blindtext blabla"

so auch diese datei musste in den system ordner, also habe ich sie dort auch abgespeichert. Nun ja nun sollten die einstellungen schon aktiv sein wenn ich das nächste mal das "system" aufrufe aber, nix ist da ist immernoch das alte bild drin...grummel.

hat das schonmal wer gemacht? wenn ja soll er mir doch mal bitte sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe ... please


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Februar 2002)

Es gibt ein Programm Namens " Perfect System Edit " damit kann man es machen...

JEDOCH: Mir ist kein Weg, weder über Registry moch über Progz bekannt den Monitor mit der Win(DOOF) Flagge auszuschalten...

Habe mal schnell ein Probemuster angelegt mit Perfect System Edit:


----------



## MF (17. Februar 2002)

Hey voll korrekt, was mich aber wundert ist das das das ürog genau die selben datein erstellt wie ich sie erstellt habe aber es funtzt auf einemal ... na ja egal ... sieht ganz nett aus


----------

